# Royal Blue redux



## imatt88

Hey all,

This came in the mail the other day...








This one does not have metal railings, They are molded on the shell..








the tender from the top, note the "coal" insert is missing. Lots of loose wires as well








Not sure, but that looks like a home made wiring job

Anyway, another project for another day. 

I have the Royal Blue Mk I that I'm working on right now

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Whoa !! You're one up on me -- I only have one Royal Blue in my stable. Good luck with this one.


----------



## imatt88

Don,

Well, it was cheap, so I couldn't pass it up. I'll work on this one another day


----------



## tjcruiser

Double vision. 

Can you snap / post a pic of the two locos side-by-side ... maybe lying on their sides, wheels touching ... one facing north, other facing south?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

For real?


----------



## flyernut

NICE!! When we're done with the other one, it will be a thing of beauty!!


----------



## tjcruiser

imatt88 said:


> TJ,
> 
> For real?


Dohh! I just re-read my post, and I now see my unintended after-hours entendre! Bow-chikka-wow-wow ...

I was serious, though ... I'd love to see a side-by-side side comparison pic.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ian -- Just went on eBay and found this tender.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...051555?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item416f0dd463

About 2 hours left -- currently $20.00 -- hurry if interested !!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's an engine shell I found too -- it obviously needs some body work. But at least no heating and bending. Worth a look ----

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...566538?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item337e41b14a


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Well the tender went for a very reasonable $22.00 and change -- hope it was yours???


----------



## imatt88

Nope, I missed it, but it was exactly what I was looking for....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Damn....and I was afraid to bid on it for fear of bidding against you. I guess I should have taken the chance.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

imatt -- Still looking for a tender, or two? I may be going to a few shows shortly, was wondering if you are still in need? What do you need?


----------



## imatt88

don,

Yup, still looking. I need two tenders, and one coal insert for the top of the one I do have.

Thanks for looking, eBay has been very disappointing for the right tenders...

Money has been tight, I finally just mailed my 350 shell to Loren after almost a month long wait...hwell.

Otherwise, absolutely nothing to report on my resto projects..

Hopefully soon,

Keep me posted...

Thanks,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut

Ian, when I get done with your engine, I'll send you some nice 24ga.super flex wire for your re-wire...Loren


----------



## imatt88

Loren,

Awesome, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's a Royal Blue w/tender on eBay. With over 2 days left it's bond to skyrocket in price though.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...197395?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ac0bd1653


----------



## imatt88

Just added it to my watch list


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Good Luck!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Royal-B...251544?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43b87172d8

Here's one I just found when scanning eBay before heading out to work.


----------



## imatt88

Gone!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Well, I haven't given up....hope you don't either. I'd love to see both those engines chugging down your track someday. They will come, just have to be patient.


----------



## The New Guy

the 350 tender is just the pickup right? nothing back there but weight?

They seem pretty simple, how difficult would it be to make one? Light gauge aluminum could be shaped quite easy to make the side panels with the curve.

Just thinking.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

True, but me thinks he would rather have the original to keep it authentic and vintage. They are not hard to come by. Just gotta be the right bidder at the right time. Or find one at a train show being sold for parts.


----------



## The New Guy

Fair enough - I gathered he wanted it for running since there was restoration efforts involved.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ian -- Check this....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...5761&item=321072485761&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## markjs

There's a Royal Blue tender on Ebay right now (Tuesday evening) which seems to be in fairly decent shape. Item #370763882157

Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ian -- Here's the one Mark noticed. Got 4+ days left. Right now $7.99. Sure to go up. But it is the tender shell only -- no chassis.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=#370763882157&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## imatt88

guys,

Thanks for the leads...+:thumbsup:

Lately, funds have been tight, so no restoration of anything is going on right now

I'm still looking, though

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Stillakid

Ian, if you're not set on being 100% perfect in your restoration, the "O" scale tenders are the right scale and IMO, better looking with the indentations on the sides for the logo. All you have to do is change out the trucks and you're off to the races!
They sell for less, and I've picked up 2 in the last month for under $20(shipping included.)

Just a thought.............


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Ian, if you're not set on being 100% perfect in your restoration, the "O" scale tenders are the right scale and IMO, better looking with the indentations on the sides for the logo. All you have to do is change out the trucks and you're off to the races!
> They sell for less, and I've picked up 2 in the last month for under $20(shipping included.)
> 
> Just a thought.............



Hey Jim, could you shed some light on this?

Not here, but over in this thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16559&highlight=reckers


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ian -- I spoke with a gentleman at a show this past weekend who says he might have a Royal Blue tender in his pile at home. However, judging from the prices of the things at the show, I wouldn't expect any bargains if he has something. If you want to give him a try, I'll PM his name and phone -- no email, no computer -- you'll have to call him. I still haven't forgotten you Buddy !!


----------



## imatt88

Don,

You da Man!:thumbsup: I appreciate you looking out for me.

I did however, buy a lot of junk tenders off of eBay. I'm hoping I can salvage a couple to use as donor tenders.

I also just ordered some Royal Blue and Silver Bullet transfers for my trains.

Progress has been at a snails pace lately. Work is taking up a lot of my time these days

I finally primed my 350 body just last week took a while, but its done. Now I just have to paint it...:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Glad to see progress -- it should not matter what pace, whether snail or cheetah, any progress is always good. Plus you want to move at a pace that ensures a quality piece when all said and done. Keep it going !!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's a loco and tender of similar type on eBay -- but with 4 days to go, price may rise.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360610459314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## imatt88

Don,

I actually have that one on my watch list. It looks like the chrome version.

I agree, it will go up in price

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Check this one.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...057759?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ac256f19f

Although hard to tell if S scale or O scale???


----------



## imatt88

Don,

My junk tenders came in and I can actually use a couple of them as donors:thumbsup:

Wheel sets are a different story, though. I've bid on several sets and come up empty.

I'll keep trying though


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

So now what do you still need so I can keep watch?


----------



## imatt88

Don,

Wheel sets, for tenders, passenger cars and rolling stock:thumbsup:

BTW, thanks for keeping an eye out

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Do you need the tender trucks as well? How about the trailing link set from the engine to the front of the tender?


----------



## imatt88

Don,

Actually, all I need is the wheel sets. The tenders have trucks, just no wheels

I could use a couple of the trailing links for sure. The Silver Bullet doesn't have a trailing truck either

Wheels is what I need!:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

Wheelie, that is all you need? 

Sorry I could not resist. :laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's one I saw on eBay --

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REPAINTED-A...349297?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item460dce8631


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's another one..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Vi...338311?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c31211e47


----------



## markjs

Guys,
Do you think this seller is optimistic, greedy, or plain dumb?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...189727?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6d78badf

Mark


----------



## imatt88

Mark,

Yeah, pretty pricey for its condition. Too rich for my blood

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut

markjs said:


> Guys,
> Do you think this seller is optimistic, greedy, or plain dumb?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...189727?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6d78badf
> 
> Mark


yes...yes...and yes...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

These are the eBay vendors that seem to irk me. Obviously from his description, he has no clue what he has, yet he tries to command a premium price for it. A $13.00 guide would be in order if he intends remaining in the business of selling items like this.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ian -- Did you see this one on eBay? This did not sell the first time around and has been relisted.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121086334578


----------



## imatt88

Don, 

No, I missed that one. Still looking for AF wheels sets


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here is the item relisted.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121086334578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661

Perhaps send him a message that you're interested and maybe he'll sell it directly to you??? Did that once with a Plasticville home on eBay about a week ago.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

When you say wheels sets, are you looking for the axles and wheels, one metal and one plastic, 2 sets to complete the truck assembly? Or do you need the entire truck assembly with the axle and wheels included?


----------



## imatt88

Don,

Nope, need just the wheels and axles:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

This Royal Blue tender chassis goes off today -- currently the bid $20+ change. This includes the wheel sets as well as the trailing link/wheels that fasten to the engine. Good Luck !!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121086334578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here ya go buddy -- put this one on your watch list for tomorrow....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...914461?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2ec7ffa0dd


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's another one..........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-America...604052?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e7ab38454


----------

